# Best way to break weed down without a grinder?



## HeaveyKush (Aug 12, 2011)

well i have no grinder, and i just spent the last of my money on an O, and i won't be getting any money any time soon. but all this stuff i got is really nice thick dense buds.

i've always broken it down by hand, but that is starting to get old and really annoying and a hassle (especially with sticky wet stuff) i've also tried a razor before, that works, but it's not as well. 

are there any other methods besides fingers, scissors, razors and grinders? if not, is it possible to make a makeshift grinder?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 12, 2011)

do you have a coffee grinder, like an electric one? they work great as well.. short, quick bursts and you in.. maybe even say a mixer for drinks would do the trick too, not so sure how well that would work tbh.. but yah, quick short busts so that it doesn't get all effed up and all in the grinder / mixer would help i'd think..


----------



## cacamal (Aug 12, 2011)

cut wood, nails, and a pair of dikes you can make your own grinder...thats how the ogs made em


----------



## a mongo frog (Aug 12, 2011)

60 lbs electric jack hammer, pie dish and 6 tooth picks. should work great.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 13, 2011)

hands


grinder


or meat tenderizer


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

chew it, spit it, let it dry, roll.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> chew it, spit it, let it dry, roll.


Let your dog eat it, then smoke it on the other end Via Cheech and Chong


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

Man, half of the time acrylic grinders are so cheap they're pretty much free, the other half they are free.

Personally i like to sharpen up a knife on a stone, and then simply chop as i would parsley


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 13, 2011)

my mom used to use scissors till i bought her a grinder.....same with an old friend of mine


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

I have one of these in my wallet, the "V" one...it's like a weed grater, it actually works pretty well, and only cost me like 6 bucks.


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

I am very sorry for the gigantic picture...lol...I didn't think it would come out that large...lol

Here's the website...

http://www.thevsyndicate.com/newsite/


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 13, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> lol...I didn't think it would come out that large...lol


Thats what she said...


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 13, 2011)

That's one cool little device! Might have to pick one up at some stage. Beats teh crap out of walking around town with a big lump in your pocket, also slightly more subtle than said lump when you're pulling things out of your pocket in the shop trying to find your change


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That's one cool little device! Might have to pick one up at some stage. Beats teh crap out of walking around town with a big lump in your pocket, also slightly more subtle than said lump when you're pulling things out of your pocket in the shop trying to find your change


No kidding, i forget I have the thing sometimes, start breaking up bud and I'm all like "Oh yeah" But really, it actually works better than I thought it would, and it's cool to always have a grinder(grater?) everywhere you go.


----------



## Rotweiller (Aug 13, 2011)

I agree with ttt. It's a Brilliant little card to carry around, I've got to get me one of those... Thanks for sharing it with us Metasynth 
I think you should have a word with the Web Site about Commission as i think their Sales are going to go up tenfold lol....


----------



## Marlboro47 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ohh man, if you just picked up on an oz just break that down by hand bro. Thats half of the art of rolling a blunt/joint. You gotta break up the weed to exactly the consistency you roll best with.


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 13, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> I am very sorry for the gigantic picture...lol...I didn't think it would come out that large...lol
> 
> Here's the website...
> 
> http://www.thevsyndicate.com/newsite/


 can you order anything from that site m8? i was just looking around and like the cheech and chong one, but i don't see how you'd go about ordering anything from the site? maybe i'm missing something, but not too sure..
anyone figure out or have ordered from this link, want to share the knowledge.. ty..


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

I think you have to contact them directly and find a retailer near you. I know a bunch of head shops carry them, and I picked mine up from their booth at the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup in San Fran, so I'm pretty sure they'll have a booth at a bunch of different weed conventions. I'd say just contact 'em, tell 'em Metasynth sent ya!

I just sent them an email, hopefully they'll respond and let me know some ordering info or retail locations!


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 13, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> High Times Medical Cannabis Cup in San Fran, .... different weed conventions.



THEY HAVE THOSE?? fukn mn sux...u guys in cali sure have it good...


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 13, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> THEY HAVE THOSE?? fukn mn sux...u guys in cali sure have it good...


Yeah, yeah we do...lol...But I gotcha bro, and hopefully they let me know how to order...And if anyone wants to contact 'em, tell 'em Meta sent ya!


----------



## HeaveyKush (Aug 14, 2011)

Marlboro47 said:


> Ohh man, if you just picked up on an oz just break that down by hand bro. Thats half of the art of rolling a blunt/joint. You gotta break up the weed to exactly the consistency you roll best with.


i roll best with really fine stuff. not necessarily dust, but broken down pretty good.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

They're on ebay for really good prices. I can get one internationally shipped to me for not even £4  sold! Got one of the amsterdam XXX ones as well so that it can sit on my apck of playing cards of the same design, and hopefully size ahah, if not it's still rather cool


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

It's the size of a credit card, flexible, and comes in a little black cardboard sheath


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Flexible you say. I thought that they were made from aluminium or something. Ah, stainless steel. Being the "let's get carried away" person that i am, i also bought the ying yang one for fine grounds, that can be slipped into my flightbox bag no troble


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh, they're metal...but real flexible so after you grind up your weed, you can scoop it up with the card and drop it in your paper/blunt/spliff easily.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Flexible you say. I thought that they were made from aluminium or something.


thats what i was gonna say......i dont want it too flexible....maybe like a c card...but if i need it to be reliable they need to be strong


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Oh, they're metal...but real flexible so after you grind up your weed, you can scoop it up with the card and drop it in your paper/blunt/spliff easily.


make a video....lol


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, stainless steel. Metal being metal i wouldnt want to bend it too much and start creating fatigue, i could especially imagine the mesh taking a hit if bent too much.

]
Just saw this while browsing the other designs

[youtube]5jjrNyBdbIk[/youtube]


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

Here, I swear I made it look WAY harder than it is cause it's late, i'm tired, and stoned...this weed is real sticky too, so not the easiest to grind up...plus i chose a real small nug for demonstration purposes...

[video=youtube;spE6U5V5C1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spE6U5V5C1c[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww, and I had to balance the camera real carefully to make my own demo video, and my vid sucks!!!

Oh, and i have the "Chunky" grind style


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Here, I swear I made it look WAY harder than it is cause it's late, i'm tired, and stoned...this weed is real sticky too, so not the easiest to grind up...plus i chose a real small nug for demonstration purposes...
> 
> [video=youtube;spE6U5V5C1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spE6U5V5C1c[/video]


im glad u made that....cus i was not impressed with the 1st guys results....but seeing u do it looks like it cuts it pretty well


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

Jakabok Botch said:


> im glad u made that....cus i was not impressed with the 1st guys results....but seeing u do it looks like it cuts it pretty well


Did you change your avatar for Urca for like an hour and then change it back??


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

yes lol....well like 20 min.....but yes....


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

y ask here??? not where it went on??


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm not on that thread, particular about where I post. Don't wanna be posting around her.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

......then how figure it out????

smells like conspiracy


----------



## Metasynth (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, I read a lot of threads, but I have no business posting on some 18 year old girls thread on a weed forum when she doesn't grow weed...She bugs the shit outta me.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Posting is not the same act as reading.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

i spose....not that it really mattered nyways


----------



## resinousflowers (Aug 14, 2011)

i dont like grinders.i dont like the fact alot of the good stuff gets trapped in them.i just use my fingers or scissors.


----------



## Jakabok Botch (Aug 14, 2011)

i like that it holds that lil bit.....when im in dire need, its there...plus it _just_ doesnt break as well when i use my hands


----------

